# Two-Hearted canoe camp



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Has anybody been to the Two Hearted River canoe in only campground? If so, what is there and do you have GPS coordinates? Pics would be nice.
Thanks


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have canoed the two hearted from Reed and Green bridge and the High Bridge to the rivermouth. there is a small campground on the left a little ways down from there. If I recall they had an outhouse there...I think. We only stopped for a minute or two. Is that the one you are talking about?


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard stories of a "canoe only" campground somewhere between High bridge and and Reed/Green. I've seen crude, hand drawn maps showing its "location" but would like something better. What you describe sounds about right, how far (time or miles) is it from Hogh Bridge?
Thanks!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

There is a campground halfway between the two bridges on the river called Lone Pine. I do think you can access it by vehicle but it is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I have searched for lone pine for a few years and still have not been able to find it. Gonna try again in May - that is part of the fun of the UP


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

46 37 50 / 85 32 45. Nothing is there. No outhouse or fresh water. It can be accessed by vehicle. Google "Flashearth". Write down the GPS coordinates of each turn and you should be able to find it. If canoeing from High Bridge to Reed and Green, be prepared for a lot of log jams.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

According to *Paddling Michigan*, there are two sites and fire pits plus a pit toilet. According to a MDNR document I found, it was officially closed in 2007.....would they have pulled the pit toilet?



> I have searched for lone pine for a few years and still have not been able to find it. Gonna try again in May - that is part of the fun of the UP


The DNR always calls it the *Two-Hearted Canoe Camp* I've always thought that *Lone Pine* might be it. Google Earth shows an *Old Lone Pine Road *with 2 branches both ending at the river. I too have been searching for years for the "canoe camp"......think I'll be making a trip down the Old Lone Pine camp Road this May (our first trip up for the year!).....maybe I'll see there, Jekart!:lol:

Always thought it would be good place to party during the annual fishing trip in September!


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

PikeLaker said:


> According to *Paddling Michigan*, there are two sites and fire pits plus a pit toilet. According to a MDNR document I found, it was officially closed in 2007.....would they have pulled the pit toilet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I responded to your PM. It's entirely possible the DNR pulled the toilets and well since I've been there. I haven't been there since 2006. It is a nice place to camp. You'll just have to do as da bears do and also boil yer water from the river. As far as the portages go its not all that bad. The worst one was about 150yds the last time I went. Again its been a couple years but I don't expect things have improved considering it's classified as a wilderness natural river and chain sawing is verboten. If I had to trim down a two hearted trip to one or two days I would do high bridge to reed and green. Either as a two day or a one day marathon. If you want a wilderness experience you've come to the right place. If you want easier paddling there are other place better suited to that.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks to all responders and PMers.....I will definately be making a road trip. Yes, I said *road*, portaging with gear and dogs is not fun! I always knew there was a way to it by truck.....is it a decent two-track or hairy? Some of the guys on the fishing trip baby their trucks....not me!


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

The two track is pretty good. Nothing hairy about it.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Not bad at all. Last time I did it was in a 2wd toyota pickup.


----------

